# Cockapoos & Labradoodles



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I love these breeds, they are such fantastic dogs. I've even been thinking about a cockapoo as my next breed. They have such great temperaments, and their coats are gorgeous. Lovely, lovely dogs.

Post if you love them too. :thumbup: Any pictures of your doodles would be fab.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

I do love Cockapoos and I adore my little lady!!!!

She is so comical and VERY loving!!!!

Here she is:














































Sorry - picture overload but I get so excited talking about cockapoos!!!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

awww adorable. I love her little brown ears. Such a gorgeous colouring.  Her coat looks delightful as well, like a little bear.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I walk quite often with someone who has a retrieverdoodle and a labradoodle they are both gorgeous it would be the uncertainty of just how they are going to look, the labdoodle looks nothing like there is any poodle in him, and the retdoodle looks mostly poodle he is enormous, gorgeous but would be a big too big for me.


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great thread!

I completely love them! 

The only issue I have with them is....I don't own one yet! :001_huh:

Not long to wait though and it will be completely worth it.

Please post lots of pictutres as I love to get my daily Cockapoo fix!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a huge soft spot for Cockerpoos and would really love one, my mum wanted one but she's gone back to she dosen't know what she wants.

There's one down our park at the moment, she's freaking adorable and I keep saying i'm gonna kidnap her.

Another one I liked that I haven't seen was a cocker spaniel x bichon, he was a real stunner :thumbup1:

I used to love goldendoodles and labradoodbles but then I went to doggy daycare and discovered that they were all hyper and brain dead. I still like them but maybe not so much I want one :lol:

I must say though I REALLLY would LOVE a puggle, for me they are so freaking adorable. I'd have to get an adult one though as sometimes they don't turn out so fair in looks so atleast I know if it's an adult it won't look any different :lol:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Cocker poodle for me too. Any Labra doos I've seen have been a bit intense - probably bad luck but not my cup of tea. Not seen many cockers but prefer them.
May absolute favourite is my friends Collie Poodle. He is scrumptious and knocks spots of any poodle cross. She got him for the average price of a cross breed and not the silly prices poodle crossed command. That said, I'm not having a dig - I would pay for a dog what I could afford and as long as I could afford it, would pay the price to get what I wanted.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Seriously worried about my ickle fiend COCKERPOO LOVER
She is missing the opportunity to yak yak yak !
And boy! can she yak for all of us


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Labrador/poodles are mental :crazy: but both crosses are gorgeous. If the right one came up in rescue I might be tempted


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

there was a lovely little cocker x poodle (sorry i hate the name) round the corner from where i used to live, it took me months to work out what this dog was  he was just stunning though, was like a silvery color with the biggest black eyes ever, at first i thought he was a bedlington cross till one day i seen these dogs and it suddenly clicked.

lab x poodle i`m not a fan of appearance wise, i know 2 and i swear i thought they were both really old as they looked and acted it and i was shocked to find out they were still pups  that`s not to say they`re all like that but just the ones i`ve met, i much prefer pure labs anyway


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I was at a country show the other day and saw a lot of unclipped poodles - I`m pretty sure their owners thoughht they were `oodles!.


----------



## Ryanandlu (Jun 28, 2011)

I met a labradoodle pup the other day whilst out walking, who was mental; he was all over the place. Didn't look like there was much poodle in him either, I thought he was just a regular black lab pup until the owner informed me otherwise. Nice looking dog though!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

sezra said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I completely love them!
> 
> ...


I can't wait for you to get yours :thumbup:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

and Monty again:


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

I've never met a Cockapoo but I LOVE Bella :001_wub: (I want to steal her ).

My son has a Labradoodle, the only one I've met, and she is totally bonkers, so saying she has never been trained :frown2: so doesn't really know how to behave. When she was a pup she just looked exactly like a Labrador, as she grew the only thing that changed was her coat, although it sheds it grows quite wavy along her back. There doesn't seem to be any poodle traits in her coat at all. She goes to the groomers a couple of times a year and her coat is taken right down so looks like a Labrador coat but her face is left hairy so she has a moustache and beard.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

This is what he looks like when he has just been clipped:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Seriously worried about my ickle fiend COCKERPOO LOVER
> She is missing the opportunity to yak yak yak !
> And boy! can she yak for all of us


No need to yak on this one the pictures do all the yaking


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Love love love love love all doodles. I have a labradoodle, Sadie who is 3 years old. Not bonkers, just an amazingly natured family dog who is great fun when out on walks, and very well behaved in the house.




































































































Sorry, Labradoodle picture heavy. I am a little obsessed with my doodle!!! xxx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Heres a little video of Monty eating his chew:

YouTube - ‪VID00002.MP4‬‏


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

Cockapoos and Labradoodles are not "breeds" -- they are cross breeds!

You can't generalize about temperament when it comes to cross breeds because they are not bred to type.


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

I am sure everyone knows that doodles are cross breeds, but it is easier to say breed as everyone now recognises what the term labradoodle and cockerpoo means. Temperaments for any breed can differ widely so I think that comment could be made for anyone looking for a dog. Yes it depends which parent the cross breed takes after more, but generally, they do tend to have similar traits across the board. I have met a lot of doodles, and speak to even more owners and they are generally fun good natured dogs who need active input into their training, and a good amount of exercise. Basically they need an owner with common sense and a sense of humour, who doesnt mind dirt mud and water. xxx


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Loving all the piccies :thumbup1:, keep them coming!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

WeimyLady said:


> Cockapoos and Labradoodles are not "breeds" -- they are cross breeds!
> 
> You can't generalize about temperament when it comes to cross breeds because they are not bred to type.


This thread isn't meant to be yet another debate on them.

Sevenpets just asked for pictures and comments from people who love them.

For once can people just let those who love these crosses enjoy the dogs and the pictures.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

WeimyLady said:


> Cockapoos and Labradoodles are not "breeds" -- they are cross breeds!
> 
> You can't generalize about temperament when it comes to cross breeds because they are not bred to type.


So what, seriously get a grip.

If people want to call it a cockerpoo or labradoodle who the hell cares, in all honesty really SO what?

This is a topic for fun not debate, we wana see pictures not people moaning about how it's not a real breed.

I LIKE allot of the names and if I so feel like it I will call 'em by it.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's some pictures of a guide dog Goldendoodle I saw, I have to say I was in love :thumbup:


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> So what, seriously get a grip.
> 
> If people want to call it a cockerpoo or labradoodle who the hell cares, in all honesty really SO what?
> 
> ...


Get a grip for stating a fact? :confused5:

By that logical, we should start calling all cross breeds and mongrels by fancy made up names.

I have no problems with these cross breeds, but those who think they are 'breeds' are very wrong. I wonder how many puppy buyers are lead to believe they are getting a 'breed' rather than a cross breed.


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

It has already been said, this is a fun thread for people to admire other peoples choice of dog. Please can we let it stay this way?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oooh I do love a nice cockerpoo! Not sold on labradoodles/goldendoodles really I have seen a few who are just beautiful but they seem a lot more varied as to what they actually turn out like?

Cockerpoo's kind of remind me of my ex's lhasa apso x yorkie, he was sooooo cute :001_wub:

I think part of it is I prefer the look with that hair etc on a smaller sized dog than a larger one maybe..?


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I've only known a few Cockapoo's but they have been absolutely delightful little dogs! So sweet and playful.


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Not sure I have seen many cockerpoos about although I do like them and did consider getting one before I got Sonny.

I would love a chocolate brown labradoodle though - have seen a few labradoodbles around here. The man that does the agility has some labradoodles and they are lovely - although I have only seen them at agility. There was a light soloured labradoodle there too (not owner by the same person) and she was nice if a bit hyper and must have been hard to train as she was not food orientated and was not fussed by tennis balls, toys etc.

Have to agree on the collie x poddle cross though saw pups advertised the other day and they were gorgeous looking :001_wub:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

sunshine80 said:


> Not sure I have seen many cockerpoos about although I do like them and did consider getting one before I got Sonny.
> 
> I would love a chocolate brown labradoodle though - have seen a few labradoodbles around here. The man that does the agility has some labradoodles and they are lovely - although I have only seen them at agility. There was a light soloured labradoodle there too (not owner by the same person) and she was nice if a bit hyper and must have been hard to train as she was not food orientated and was not fussed by tennis balls, toys etc.
> 
> Have to agree on the collie x poddle cross though saw pups advertised the other day and they were gorgeous looking :001_wub:


My groomer has a collie x poodie she is lovely looks a bit like a wolfhound.

We would love a choccie cockapoo but sadly cannot afford a 3rd dog.

If you saw some pictures of the apricot and choccie cockapoos they are just scrummy.

( Sorry Monty mummy loves blacks too)


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

I love this golden doodle Kaiser who is a canine partner for disabled Jo.

He's a beauty:



















I love golden doodles!!!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I voted for him.

He is like a big cuddly teddy bear


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

In the last 6 weeks i have met 4 poodle x's whilst puppy training 

2 were cockerpoo's and completely opposite, 1 Labradoodle and the current doodle is a springer x poodle.
I can see the appeal after meeting these 4 as they are fantastic dogs.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Been browsing for sometime but never joined but as its a positive post about crosses thought I would take the plunge!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

What a cutie pie. No one has any issues with the dogs themselves just unethical breeding of them all doggies are welcome here


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> Been browsing for sometime but never joined but as its a positive post about crosses thought I would take the plunge!


Oh wow very cute 

See that is one handsome/beautiful doodle, some seem to have more wirey kind of hair which I'm not so keen on. But then I have a golden and am used to the fluffy softness of that..!


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Been browsing for sometime but never joined but as its a positive post about crosses thought I would take the plunge!


Hello and welcome! Your dog is lovely!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Oh wow very cute
> 
> See that is one handsome/beautiful doodle, some seem to have more wirey kind of hair which I'm not so keen on. But then I have a golden and am used to the fluffy softness of that..!


 Thank you, I adore him! He is a Golden cross so yes has lovely hair and fab temperament


----------



## Mehy (Jun 30, 2011)

I have serious Dog envy right now!!!! I have never really been interested in small dogs but boy oh boy do I love the cockerpoos!!! I also love the King Charles x Bishon ( no idea what they are called.) 
Some beautiful dogs on show on here guys, great thread.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Mehy said:


> I have serious Dog envy right now!!!! I have never really been interested in small dogs but boy oh boy do I love the cockerpoos!!! I also love the King Charles x Bishon ( no idea what they are called.)
> Some beautiful dogs on show on here guys, great thread.


They are know as Cavachons and are really lovely_ i like them too

Here is Milly my Cavapoo ( cav x poodle) very similar to the cockapoo.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Been browsing for sometime but never joined but as its a positive post about crosses thought I would take the plunge!


Ooooooooooh, gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. :001_wub::001_wub:

Doggie's name??????????

Can I steal him/her? Crikey, my list of hairy dogs to steal is growing .

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> They are know as Cavachons and are really lovely_ i like them too
> 
> Here is Milly my Cavapoo ( cav x poodle) very similar to the cockapoo.


I :001_wub: Milly too. I am on hairy dog love overload today :lol:.

This thread is hairy dog heaven to me!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

witcheswalk said:


> Love love love love love all doodles. I have a labradoodle, Sadie who is 3 years old. Not bonkers, just an amazingly natured family dog who is great fun when out on walks, and very well behaved in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gorgeous dog and gorgeous photos. 

thanks guys for keeping this thread fun and happy.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> This thread isn't meant to be yet another debate on them.
> 
> Sevenpets just asked for pictures and comments from people who love them.
> 
> For once can people just let those who love these crosses enjoy the dogs and the pictures.


Brilliant, lets just enjoy them shall we, they are gorgeous everyone ive ever met labdoodles and cockerdoodles.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I seriously want one now, sadly can't afford a 3rd dog 



Cockerpoo lover said:


> .choccie cockapoos...


AKA a Choccapoo!!

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Been browsing for sometime but never joined but as its a positive post about crosses thought I would take the plunge!


 :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

I love poodle crosses :001_wub: and before we got Beau I was looking at rescues however Beau came along and the rest is history 

Having said that the number of people who thinks my little Bedlington Terrorist is a doodle is unbelievable!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

DirtyGertie said:


> Ooooooooooh, gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Doggie's name??????????
> 
> ...


Hi, thank you for the welcome.

No steal - sorry would have to hunt you down & kill you 

His name is Dougie and he was 1 year old last month, he's about 25" tall and weighs 32 kilos, am told can still grow for another 6 months or so. He's a great big softy, easy to train and nothing phases him, rarely barks just wags his tail constantly. I could happily fill my house with dogs like him


----------



## MrsZeb (Feb 3, 2011)

At last a positive thread about doodles. I'm loving the pictures :thumbup:
This is my utterly bonkers but totally gorgeous mini springerdoodle Zeb


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Been browsing for sometime but never joined but as its a positive post about crosses thought I would take the plunge!


Aaaaw, what a beautiful picture!!! So glad you posted it!!!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> They are know as Cavachons and are really lovely_ i like them too
> 
> Here is Milly my Cavapoo ( cav x poodle) very similar to the cockapoo.


I love Milly!!! I think Lilly would look like her if one of her parents was a poodle!!!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Awww, I loved looking at the pics, beautiful dogs everyone


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

MrsZeb said:


> At last a positive thread about doodles. I'm loving the pictures :thumbup:
> This is my utterly bonkers but totally gorgeous mini springerdoodle Zeb


OMG - what a beautiful doggy!!!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Can I steal Zeb!!!! Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I have 2 Labradoodles - chosen specially so that they would not have enormous coats that need regular trimming. I wanted poodle temperament but with an easier coat to look after.

Both have different temperaments (Ruby is 3/4 Poodle, and more active/mischevious), but both are easy to live with and have been easy to train. I love my Mini Schnauzers but if I had to choose my favourite breed it would probably be Labradoodle

Lottie and Ruby








Lottie with Ruby as a pup








With Leo


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

kirksandallchins said:


> I have 2 Labradoodles - chosen specially so that they would not have enormous coats that need regular trimming. I wanted poodle temperament but with an easier coat to look after.
> 
> Both have different temperaments (Ruby is 3/4 Poodle, and more active/mischevious), but both are easy to live with and have been easy to train. I love my Mini Schnauzers but if I had to choose my favourite breed it would probably be Labradoodle
> 
> ...


Great piccies!!! They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I was on a waiting list for a cockapoo because I couldnt afford a pure mini poodle but then I found an unregistered litter that I liked so I got Candy instead. I would still have had a cockapoo but got Toffee - so 2 miniature poodles.

I think the labradoodles do tend to sometimes be nuts but what I like about them is they are all different and just look like what they are, huge shaggy mongrels with loads of appeal


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

kirksandallchins said:


> [


Awesone Picture!!!!!!!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

I met a labradoodle the other day and wow she was just gorgeous! I could have pinched her :001_wub: just so playful and a bundle of energy. She would have given my dog a run for his money and it isn't very often I can say that about any other dog. I love them!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Jack Roodle love! 

He's completely mad, but it's impossible not to be happy around him. :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Everyone has gorgeous dogs. If the right doodle came up in rescue especially saint bernard/poodle I would have it in a second


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

This is my fav... a Poo x oodle :laugh:

unclipped gorgeous poodle...I WILL get one!!! :001_wub:


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

i have 4 cockapoos all the miniature cross Gypsy is a working English Inca and Echos are Show English and Delta is Show American. love them to bits, like with any other dogs they have their moments, their is a lot of work in their coats which is why i like to keep their bodys short but i am trying to keep on top of their legs so i can keep them long as i like them like that just now, but that winter their was mad and the snow cause me problems keeping their legs long. but they have a lovely nature, can be grate agility and flyball dogs.

my lot love watter and love nothing better than getting good and dirty. 
YouTube - ‪big splash cockapoos‬‏


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad you posted pics of the gorgeous 4 

Loved the video too- your girls just have so much energy and fun!!!


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Kendal what gorgeous pics! And everyone else too who has posted pics. They all have such lovely, kind faces. 

Personally if I was going to have one I would prefer a Golden Doodle as the ones I have seen seem to be slightly calmer!  But they are all great dogs and I've never met one that doesn't want to play and be nice to Honey. :thumbup:

For me its also great to see them being used as Assistance Dogs. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Now that it looks like no more pictures just want to ask the OP Sevenpets if she ever comes back on here:

Didn't you use to be anti-crossbreeding especially "designer" crosses- what has made you now want to get a cockapoo? 

I know you said you groom them- but to go from not agreeing with them to wanting one is a huge step!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

kendal said:


> i have for cockapoos all the miniature cross Gypsy is a working English Inca and Echos are Show English and Delta is Show American. love them to bits, like with any other dogs they have their moments, their is a lot of work in their coats which is why i like to keep their bodys short but i am trying to keep on top of their legs so i can keep them long as i like them like that just now, but that winter their was mad and the snow cause me problems keeping their legs long. but they have a lovely nature, can be grate agility and flyball dogs.
> 
> my lot love watter and love nothing better than getting good and dirty.
> YouTube - ‪big splash cockapoos‬‏


What gorgeous pictures of gorgeous dogs, they just melt ya heart.


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Beau-a-saurus said:


> I love poodle crosses :001_wub: and before we got Beau I was looking at rescues however Beau came along and the rest is history
> 
> Having said that the number of people who thinks my little Bedlington Terrorist is a doodle is unbelievable!


Beau is absolutely beautiful, they all are but Beau is just too gorgeous


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

kendal said:


> i have for cockapoos all the miniature cross Gypsy is a working English Inca and Echos are Show English and Delta is Show American. love them to bits, like with any other dogs they have their moments, their is a lot of work in their coats which is why i like to keep their bodys short but i am trying to keep on top of their legs so i can keep them long as i like them like that just now, but that winter their was mad and the snow cause me problems keeping their legs long. but they have a lovely nature, can be grate agility and flyball dogs.
> 
> my lot love watter and love nothing better than getting good and dirty.


Hi Kendal!

Great pictures as always and lovely to see your gorgeous dogs on here!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

well done for starting the thread and well done for ignoring the plonkers :thumbup1:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Various Labradoodles, Cockapoos and other crosses. (not mine)


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Ooooh I spy Bella Peg and Sadie in the next to last post.  

What a fab doodle filled weekend.


----------



## emma_esplanade (Apr 13, 2011)

my puppy is a border terrier x miniature poodle (or a borderpoo as my daughter insists on telling everyone). we were originally looking for a spaniel cross poodle but was put off by the price as we do have to budget and then came across this little bundle of fluff. He has been home 2 weeks now and is called Jester, so far he seems to be full of fun but with an intelligent streak as mastered sit, paw and mostly leave all in the space of a few mini training sessions. feels like we have had him forever already x


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Jester looks gorgeous! What a clever pup!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> well done for starting the thread and well done for ignoring the plonkers :thumbup1:




ignoring what plonkers?

the dogs are gorgeous:001_wub: i dont think anyones said differently have they


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

emma_esplanade said:


> my puppy is a border terrier x miniature poodle (or a borderpoo as my daughter insists on telling everyone). we were originally looking for a spaniel cross poodle but was put off by the price as we do have to budget and then came across this little bundle of fluff. He has been home 2 weeks now and is called Jester, so far he seems to be full of fun but with an intelligent streak as mastered sit, paw and mostly leave all in the space of a few mini training sessions. feels like we have had him forever already x
> View attachment 69251


aww very cute and the first borderpoo I have seen.

look forward to hearing more and seeing more as he grows :thumbup:


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous borderpoo. I would love to see how this little pup turns out like. xxx


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

OMG sooooo cute. My parents have a cocker pomeranian my dad calls him his crazy cockeranian. Can I brag about my morkie too??? Please. 

Our family has 4 dogs. 2 purebreds-italian greyhound and maltese and then the two crosses who both happen to be black. We always tell people that the black dogs mind. THe other two, not so much. 

Here is Mickey and Zoey (Zoey is not photogenic but she is adorable and has the best personality, she only barks if someone takes her treat, namely Mickey).

I am loving all the pics and great comments.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Are the first two pictures your Morkie? and the last two your dads dog?

Very cute- though not a cockapoo or labradoodle- still very welcome on here as just as adorable.:thumbup:


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Are the first two pictures your Morkie? and the last two your dads dog?
> 
> Very cute- though not a cockapoo or labradoodle- still very welcome on here as just as adorable.:thumbup:


Yes the first two are my Zoey-the one who just had the 6 gorgeous pups. (she had just gotten into the chip dip on pic number two-stinker!):001_huh: The last two are Mickey my dad always jokes that he is going to take the extra 25 poinds of him back to the kennel. They told us he would be 7-10 pounds-ha ha


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Well this is defintely the best thread in a long time!!!

I love all the pictures of your oodles!!!!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Few more pictures... all of other peoples dogs...


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

Roobster2010 said:


> Beau is absolutely beautiful, they all are but Beau is just too gorgeous


Thank you, he is a little scrumptious scruffley but then I am biased! I have to say I love the all the doodles tooodles 

I think I NEED to see more :thumbup::001_wub::thumbup:


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

All these dogs are just gorgeous! Truly some of the most handsome dogs I have ever seen!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Now that it looks like no more pictures just want to ask the OP Sevenpets if she ever comes back on here:
> 
> Didn't you use to be anti-crossbreeding especially "designer" crosses- what has made you now want to get a cockapoo?
> 
> I know you said you groom them- but to go from not agreeing with them to wanting one is a huge step!!


I was on holiday so haven't been able to get on here. 

I used to be anti-crossbreeding because I used to believe that only pedigrees should be bred. But apart from grooming these gorgeous crosses, I've also met their owners and I see why they chose these breeds, and I felt like, who am I to judge them and their dogs?! And I just love them, so really feel like having one.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I was on holiday so haven't been able to get on here.
> 
> I used to be anti-crossbreeding because I used to believe that only pedigrees should be bred. But apart from grooming these gorgeous crosses, I've also met their owners and I see why they chose these breeds, and I felt like, who am I to judge them and their dogs?! And I just love them, so really feel like having one.


That's great news- shame it wasn't all my nagging on here that didn't convince you


----------



## weeziewoo (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's Daisy Boo, our Cocker-Poo. She was a handful (literally)of dog when we first got her from the Many Tears rescue at 8 weeks old but she has grown quickly over the four months we have had her.
I know everyone thinks they have the best dog, but she is seriously the friendliest dog that i have ever met- loves everything and everyone and has an amazing sense of adventure- though she's reached that stage where she has 'forgotten' recall...


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

weeziewoo said:


> Here's Daisy Boo, our Cocker-Poo. She was a handful (literally)of dog when we first got her from the Many Tears rescue at 8 weeks old but she has grown quickly over the four months we have had her.
> I know everyone thinks they have the best dog, but she is seriously the friendliest dog that i have ever met- loves everything and everyone and has an amazing sense of adventure- though she's reached that stage where she has 'forgotten' recall...


Woohoo, my kind of doggy. Poppy would love her as a playmate .


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

weeziewoo said:


> Here's Daisy Boo, our Cocker-Poo. She was a handful (literally)of dog when we first got her from the Many Tears rescue at 8 weeks old but she has grown quickly over the four months we have had her.
> I know everyone thinks they have the best dog, but she is seriously the friendliest dog that i have ever met- loves everything and everyone and has an amazing sense of adventure- though she's reached that stage where she has 'forgotten' recall...


She is a little poppit! :001_wub:

I will be collecting my Cockapoo from the breeder at the beginning of August and she will be a similar age to Daisy Boo. I am looking forward to the training and I might be in touch for some tips!


----------



## weeziewoo (Mar 23, 2011)

more pics..
The first one is with our westie-poo, honey, who is 16 years old. Daisy is now the same size as her!


----------



## weeziewoo (Mar 23, 2011)

DirtyGertie said:


> Woohoo, my kind of doggy. Poppy would love her as a playmate .


Daisy loves ALL dogs big or small, but especially white and fluffy ones! She sees everyone as a potential best friend!



sezra said:


> She is a little poppit! :001_wub:
> 
> I will be collecting my Cockapoo from the breeder at the beginning of August and she will be a similar age to Daisy Boo. I am looking forward to the training and I might be in touch for some tips!


How exciting! you are in for so much fun!! 
We found training her fine as she was very food and treat orientated, and there was lots of advice on the forum. For instance,we started housetraining her immediately by taking her out every hour and watching for when she might pee. 
Although at the moment, she has seriously discovered her freedom and that she doesn't have to come back when called so back to basics on that one.. luckily she gets away with rushing up to strangers as she's so cute!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

weeziewoo said:


> more pics..
> The first one is with our westie-poo, honey, who is 16 years old. Daisy is now the same size as her!


the second picture is one of the most adorable doggy pictures I've ever seen!!!


----------



## weeziewoo (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you Sevenpets! Those _were_ my best slippers lovely velvet and faux fur lined, they soon became Daisy's favourites too! And she would always curl up asleep in one.

We've nicknamed her Imelda Barkos for her terrible shoe addiction. She has been known to even go into friend's cupboards when we visit and drag out their shoes for a chew! Shameless..


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

I can't wait to post some pictures of Daisy on here!


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Mine is a lhasa cross poodle.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

hi!!!

yey!! a doodle thread, 

ok, you are probs sick to death of pics of my bedlington/poodle.. but TOUGH!!! :thumbup1::tongue_smilie:

going to have a search for some hehe 

loving all the pics so far  noticicng quite a few similarities


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

pic overload.. sorry but so hard to choose my fav pics


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

love all the new pictures that have just gone on :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You all have very gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Here are two pictures of Biscuit lounging around - her fur is definitely starting to grow back!

I haven't read the whole thread, but all the doodleypoos I've met are lovely. I especially love meeting big goldendoodles because Biscuit looks like their little cousin. 

Biscuit had an absolute blast on her morning walk today - first she played with Kya, a 5yr old labradoodle that lives down the road (neighbour across the road had his gorgeous RR out for a walk as well, but he didn't feel like joining in much). Kya never needs a lead she is so well behaved, she obeys instantly when she's called or given a command. They ran back and forth after each other on the neighbour's lawn. Then when we were further on our walk she romped around on someone's front lawn with a lovely golden also on a walk, Biscuit was all over him and he loved it. When we got to the field at my daughter's school we met up with a Standard poodle named Jackson, his owner was happy to see us as he wanted to run with a runner on the track before we arrived. They chased the seagulls together, chased each other and faced off without playing rough any number of times. Lastly we met up with Dexter, the 4mth old labradoodle we met last week. Had a great chat with his Mum then and another with his Dad today. Both of them loved Biscuit and she had a ball 'puppy' playing with him. They chased, rolled all over with each other and once again she was covered in Dexter's spittles when I brought her home and had to play with the hose and get rinsed off.  He said they'd be there again in the morning, I'm going to try to remember the camera.


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Gorgeous gorgeous photos thank you everyone for joining in this thread. Love it.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Just one more! This is Bella on Thursday after having a nice groom. She looks her most poodly when shes been groomed!










:001_wub:


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> Here are two pictures of Biscuit lounging around - her fur is definitely starting to grow back!
> 
> I haven't read the whole thread, but all the doodleypoos I've met are lovely. I especially love meeting big goldendoodles because Biscuit looks like their little cousin.
> 
> Biscuit had an absolute blast on her morning walk today - first she played with Kya, a 5yr old labradoodle that lives down the road (neighbour across the road had his gorgeous RR out for a walk as well, but he didn't feel like joining in much). Kya never needs a lead she is so well behaved, she obeys instantly when she's called or given a command. They ran back and forth after each other on the neighbour's lawn. Then when we were further on our walk she romped around on someone's front lawn with a lovely golden also on a walk, Biscuit was all over him and he loved it. When we got to the field at my daughter's school we met up with a Standard poodle named Jackson, his owner was happy to see us as he wanted to run with a runner on the track before we arrived. They chased the seagulls together, chased each other and faced off without playing rough any number of times. Lastly we met up with Dexter, the 4mth old labradoodle we met last week. Had a great chat with his Mum then and another with his Dad today. Both of them loved Biscuit and she had a ball 'puppy' playing with him. They chased, rolled all over with each other and once again she was covered in Dexter's spittles when I brought her home and had to play with the hose and get rinsed off.  He said they'd be there again in the morning, I'm going to try to remember the camera.


Biscuit is soooo gorgeous.


----------



## anne123 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lovely pics everyone... such cuties :thumbup:

Here is Murphy my cockapoo who is now 7 months old...


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

anne123 said:


> Lovely pics everyone... such cuties :thumbup:
> 
> Here is Murphy my cockapoo who is now 7 months old...


What a handsome boy! Really gorgeous.


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

My Daisy! 

Only 16 sleeps now! :thumbup:


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

sezra said:


> My Daisy!
> 
> Only 16 sleeps now! :thumbup:


Oh My! Isn't she just a little piece of heaven!

Another one to add to the steal list.


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

beary_clairey said:


> Oh My! Isn't she just a little piece of heaven!
> 
> Another one to add to the steal list.


I am already in love! :001_wub:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

sezra said:


> I am already in love! :001_wub:


They do get under your skin hun- don't be surprised if you want another


----------



## anne123 (Jan 16, 2011)

> What a handsome boy! Really gorgeous.


Thankyou! 
I will try and get another pic up later...Murphy had his first haircut today!!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

I think I should have one the Euromillions! I need all that money to buy a house big enough for my dogs on the steal list!!!!

I think £160 million would just about cover it!!!!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

anne123 said:


> Thankyou!
> I will try and get another pic up later...Murphy had his first haircut today!!


 Yes please Anne got to see the first haircut :thumbup1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Doodles do make stupidly gorgeous dogs for the most part.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> They do get under your skin hun- don't be surprised if you want another


Fibber! they don't get under you skin at all they get under your feet! one were playing with mine on the beach last week and it bowled me over! The nutter completely knocked me off my feet so it did


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Fibber! they don't get under you skin at all they get under your feet! one were playing with mine on the beach last week and it bowled me over! The nutter completely knocked me off my feet so it did


And i thought that was just my reu, cos im used to big dogs lol


----------

